# Need Plastisol Transfers



## BSB (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know the best place to get plastisol transfers at a decent price and good quality. It will be multi colors artwork so I'm not sure if it will be 4 color process or just how they would be made. Thanks


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dowling Graphics


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

stevems7768 said:


> Dowling Graphics


Second on Dowling if its 4 color process or Sim Process...

Spot colors...Semo is my choice they do up to 5 colors


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Both are great choices in my opinion. 

However, the cheapest I've found (followed closely by SEMO) is Silver Mountain Graphics. I used them for the first time last week for a small 100 piece order of 1 color transfers. I sent in my order on Wednesday.....they printed and shipped on Thursday....they arrived on Monday and I printed and delivered my order on Tuesday. The transfers were awesome and had a very soft hand and peeled like butter.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Versatranz also has 4 color process....which I haven't tried yet....but they have a good reputation for quality.


----------

